# Can you fill C02 in an HPA Tank?



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I was just wondering, I used to be a hardcore paintball player until i got broke and started to lowly lose interest in the game. Anyways, I still have my Pure Energy HPA Tank wrapped in Carbon Fiber laying around and I was wondering if I could use it to fill with C02 and use it for my tank. Does anyone know if that is safe and do-able? Has anyone tried to do this before?

Thanks!


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

pretty sure that it's difference threads so they won't refill it for you.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

i read on Google that all you need to do is change the nozzle with to allow C02 to be filled into it but a lot of people are saying you shouldn't do it while others says you can


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

even if you do it I would call the paintball place and make sure they are willing to fill it for you even though it's meant to use o2


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Changing the nozzle will allow the cylinder to be filled (theoretically).

More importantly, however, is the fact that it is not safe, as the cylinder was not designed to hold (pressurized) CO2. More than likely, the pressure for pressurized air and pressurized CO2 are different, and the material will also be different.


----------



## ranchu dad (Dec 15, 2009)

The only reason you would ?

More importantly, however, is the fact that it is not safe, as the cylinder was not designed to hold (pressurized) CO2. More than likely, the pressure for pressurized air and pressurized CO2 are different, and the material will also be different.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

ranchu dad said:


> The only reason you would ?


Not quite sure what you are asking here.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

fair enough...so no C02 in my HPA tank. Thanks!


----------

